# Home made Trim Tabs



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

They look good! Are those pad eyes you used on the rod ends and transom through bolted pretty good? I'm not sure but I think there is some pretty good stresses on that area but they are pushing up not away/down. 

If you leave them adjusted like that, they will certainly drive the bow down, prolly more than you need!  Plus they may raise the stern so much you might have cavitation problems. Testing will tell for sure, but you'll probably be suprised at how much change that angle will make. Give it a go!

If you use a round head or truss head machine screw and put the nut up top there will be a much "cleaner" surface on the underside of the tab for the water to flow better. I'm really not sure as I've never tried it, but it looks like using those hex head bolts could cause some pretty good water drag/disturbance.  

Good job and let us know the results!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job indeed. I agree with Tom. Swap those bolts out with something with a flatter head. Might not change much, but it definitely wouldnt hurt.


----------



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

Everything is thru bolted and backed with large washers. The hinges are bolted and backed with an aluminum backing plate. The hex bolts I don't think will really matter, were talking about a 4 hp motor here, It's not exactly a speed boat. I will probably raise the angle up some more before I test them out, there is enough adjustment to lift them all the way to an upward angle if need be. Thats why I made them adjustable so if I take a passenger in front I can raise them up as not to plow the bow. I built the tabs because this boat will not plane with just me in the back, when I go by myself I can lower them down just enough to plane


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Everything is thru bolted and backed with large washers. The hinges are bolted and backed with an aluminum backing plate.  The hex bolts I don't think will really matter, were talking about a 4 hp motor here, It's not exactly a speed boat. I will probably raise the angle up some more before I test them out, there is enough adjustment to lift them all the way to an upward angle if need be. Thats why I made them adjustable so if I take a passenger in front I can raise them up as not to plow the bow. I built the tabs because this boat will not plane with just me in the back, when I go by myself I can lower them down just enough to plane


Gotcha. 4hp ain't gonna test the structural integrity for sure, I automatically assumed you'd be cooking along with a larger motor. 

I'd like to hear from you once you get to test them, as I bet they'd make a big enough difference even with the 4hp to get you up on plane. 

-T


----------



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think they'll work out just fine. It is only a 13 foot Riverhawk we're talking about. I will report after I get home from fishing tomorrow.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

they look great..as mentioned, i think you will find they are set too much "down", but you should be able to figure that out on your own....


----------



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

road test results??


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

BirchCreek07 said:


> I need to try these on my Jet sled..


Just stop


----------

